# How did you Find ECIGSSA Poll



## Gizmo (11/4/16)

Just a quick little poll to see how visible ECIGSSA is and how we could improve visibility.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

I found ECIGSSA while using my Twisp Clearo in October 2013 
I was searching on Google for other vaping devices and liquids and saw some content from here which came up in the search results. 
Clicked on through, read some of the threads and was amazed that it existed - so I joined immediately

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (11/4/16)

@Alex told me about the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (11/4/16)

I use to frequent MyBB, there was some debate on Ecigs and someone mentioned ECIGSSA, i came to have a look and after a day or so ECIGSSA became my home on the internet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (11/4/16)

My selection asked that I comment.

Rob F invited a shwack of us from another board to come play when the subforum we all frequented (including several beyond Rob from in here, too) closed down.

Very happy we did. This place is awesome - great peeps.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/16)

@vaalboy told me about the forum.


----------



## Spydro (11/4/16)

Another that followed @Rob Fisher home when Reoville on that other board was going to shut down.
So a new beginning... and all the folks here have made us feel very welcome. Thanks Rob, and thanks members.


http://wildcalls2k.com/spy/lostsheep.mp3

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (11/4/16)

Great to have you here @Papa_Lazarou and @Spydro ! You give us some international flair!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/4/16)

the 2nd cape town vape meet is how i heard about the forum.


----------



## Necropolis (11/4/16)

I'm fairly certain it was a google search that lead me here initially.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/4/16)

Found this forum whilst browsing google, got fed up with my twisp leaking juice into my mouth the whole time... 

So stoked I found this forum, people here are awsome and it opened my eyes to life beyond the "crappy twisp"


----------



## johan (11/4/16)

A mention of ecigssa on ECF's South African thread, beginning 2014.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/16)

I found the forum while searching for a solution to fix all the China mall CE4 devices that were piling up around me, found the forum and never looked back. Saying that this forum has changed my life would be a gross understatement. Somehow those CE4s never did get fixed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silent Echo (11/4/16)

I was looking for reviews on certain devices. Found great information on this site and great people too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/4/16)

Was googling for a "Juice Vendor" in Kempton Park


----------



## DaveH (11/4/16)

Found it on the internet, I was looking for info on e-cigarettes, came across ecigssa I didn't realize at the time it was a forum I thought it was a new type of e-cigarette ............. 
Dave


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/4/16)

Not sure how I found it. Lonely nights trawling the web looking for a good vibe. Seemed like a great place to make some friends.


----------



## Waine (11/4/16)

I just bought my Twisp Aero from the mall in New Year's Eve. Only thereafter did I Google "Vaping". @ECIGSSA kept popping up. I read a lot on various sites and I was amazed at how far vaping has progressed. So, being proudly South African I chose this site. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GreenyZA (11/4/16)

While searching for an upgrade to my Twisp Aero I came across the forum. There is so much informartion and so many awesome people here, I got all the info I neede in one place. Since I upgrade, ECIGSSA has become my goto place when I have a spare minute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cobrali (11/4/16)

I was lonely one night watching anime and vaping..then i opened up google and typed in "vape south africa"

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (11/4/16)

Cobrali said:


> watching anime


 Is that what they call it now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cobrali (11/4/16)

Haha..seriously..i have been so busy with work i have over 100 episodes of anime to get through..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/4/16)

I assume most found there way here via Goggle, but I think it maybe worth your well to keep it higher up on the first page searches:

Maybe a quick adwords campaign

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GreenyZA (11/4/16)

When you google any recently released RTA, RDA or Mod follwed by "south africa", you almost always find ECIGSSA on nr 4-6 on the first page  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Martin_tu (2/6/16)

Gizmo said:


> Just a quick little poll to see how visible ECIGSSA is and how we could improve visibility.



Found you at ECF https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

I was searching Google to find some info on my tank before I bought it and I came across the site. I had heard of it/seen it before but this was what got me on properly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (8/6/16)

Bought a tank from Vapeshop at Canal Walk a couple of months ago... Yes, Yes I know I got ripped off, but I needed it so bad.....
Guy behind the counter had never heard of the forum and had been working there for about 4 months.

Needless to say, I gave him the URL so that maybe he'd learn a little about what he's selling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

BubiSparks said:


> Bought a tank from Vapeshop at Canal Walk a couple of months ago... Yes, Yes I know I got ripped off, but I needed it so bad.....
> Guy behind the counter had never heard of the forum and had been working there for about 4 months.
> 
> Needless to say, I gave him the URL so that maybe he'd learn a little about what he's selling.


Wow  that's very surprising. Works in a vape shop and he's never heard of ecigssa


----------



## BubiSparks (8/6/16)

I too was surprised, but then it was Vapeshop.

They are well known for exhorbitant prices and for being in large shopping malls in the major cities - A little like Twisp actually. My impression is that they're in it for the money not the love of vaping like the vendors who contribute on the forum...

Check out their website http://vapeshop.co.za/#all for prices if you want to spew your drink all over your monitor


----------



## DrSirus-88 (8/6/16)

I had the Twisp. My mate had a Vape.
I saw the Vape and i was like tomorrow I get one. I then proceded to research Vape King as that is were my mate had gotten his.

That's when I found Vape King bellairs mall. The very next day I bought a Vape and my good friend @Drphil told me about the forum I then joined right there and then. Been on since, great place this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeHS1 (8/6/16)

BubiSparks said:


> I too was surprised, but then it was Vapeshop.
> 
> They are well known for exhorbitant prices and for being in large shopping malls in the major cities - A little like Twisp actually. My impression is that they're in it for the money not the love of vaping like the vendors who contribute on the forum...
> 
> Check out their website http://vapeshop.co.za/#all for prices if you want to spew your drink all over your monitor


Just went and had a look. They have the eGo AIO for R550  I've seen at a few other places for R350. And the text on the website is overlapping everywhere. But that might be cos I'm on my tablet


----------



## Martin_tu (9/6/16)

johan said:


> A mention of ecigssa on ECF's South African thread, beginning 2014.



Me too! A week ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (9/6/16)

I think I Googled "Ecig forum south africa" or similar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mots01 (15/6/16)

Was on another forum on tap talk. 
Someone mentioned ecig 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike-r (31/7/16)

I found this forum after I bought a new Evic Vtwo mini in Dubai and been struggling with the Cubis pro tank on it. After struggling an entire night I decided to check for forums in SA. And here I am. Great bunch here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mitchamillion (13/8/16)

After watching Rip Trippers on YouTube and using a friend's iStick Pico - I decided to do research. I use tapatalk a found this awesome forum.

Smoking is dead - vaping is the future! (Stolen line)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/8/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> I had the Twisp. My mate had a Vape.
> I saw the Vape and i was like tomorrow I get one. I then proceded to research Vape King as that is were my mate had gotten his.
> 
> That's when I found Vape King bellairs mall. The very next day I bought a Vape and my good friend @Drphil told me about the forum I then joined right there and then. Been on since, great place this



yeah...@Drphil is da best and this family is even better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (13/8/16)

Met @Gizmo on ecigarette forum.com and he offered to make a south african vaping forum for us and here several years later we stil are. Huzzah

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

